# Camera recommendation for startup studio



## TheStar (Dec 27, 2012)

Ok, I plan on opening up a photography studio in the near future and would like to know if there are any camera recommendation for a startup. I've been eyeballing the canon t3i for a while - it's inexpensive and has great features. I feel that it can do the job. 

What do you all think?


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2012)

Why do you think the t3i can do the job? What 'features' are you talking about - its pretty run of the mill, IMO.

it doesn't even have a PC sync, which isn't a huge problem - but it is a drawback.


----------



## Mully (Dec 27, 2012)

What is you budget?? takes more than a camera to run a studio. What kind of photography?  Me I would recommend a Leaf system


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 27, 2012)

I am curious about something! 

If you don't even know enough about cameras to know that the Canon T3i is an entry level camera, and not the best choice for professional portraiture... how are you going to be able to do professional quality portraiture? What about lighting? Posing? 

We see a lot of threads like this... and I am really trying to understand HOW anyone thinks they can just pick up a camera, and go into business without knowledge, experience or skill? Please explain that to me!


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2012)

Mully - I actually am looking into a P21 for someday, mostly because they are plentiful on eBay - are last generation Leaf systems any better?


----------



## ceejtank (Dec 27, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> I am curious about something!
> 
> If you don't even know enough about cameras to know that the Canon T3i is an entry level camera, and not the best choice for professional portraiture... how are you going to be able to do professional quality portraiture? What about lighting? Posing?
> 
> We see a lot of threads like this... and I am really trying to understand HOW anyone thinks they can just pick up a camera, and go into business without knowledge, experience or skill? Please explain that to me!



+38


----------



## TheStar (Dec 27, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Why do you think the t3i can do the job? What 'features' are you talking about - its pretty run of the mill, IMO.
> 
> it doesn't even have a PC sync, which isn't a huge problem - but it is a drawback.



Can it not do the job? Would you not use it in a studio is what I'm really getting at I guess. I don't want my customers coming in saying I don't have a good camera. Not really worried about PC sync (I have a macbook pro). I can just take out the memory card and transfer the pics that way. I figured the canon would look a lot more professional than the olympus I have


----------



## 12sndsgood (Dec 27, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> I am curious about something!
> 
> If you don't even know enough about cameras to know that the Canon T3i is an entry level camera, and not the best choice for professional portraiture... how are you going to be able to do professional quality portraiture? What about lighting? Posing?
> 
> We see a lot of threads like this... and I am really trying to understand HOW anyone thinks they can just pick up a camera, and go into business without knowledge, experience or skill? Please explain that to me!




Magic.


----------



## TheStar (Dec 27, 2012)

My budget is around $3000. But I don't wanna spend all that on a camera. I'm just doing portrait for now.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 27, 2012)

TheStar said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you think the t3i can do the job? What 'features' are you talking about - its pretty run of the mill, IMO.
> ...



It AINT the camera... it is the photographer that produces good images! And it is the images that will keep your customers happy... not the Camera!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 27, 2012)

TheStar said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you think the t3i can do the job? What 'features' are you talking about - its pretty run of the mill, IMO.
> ...



Uhhhh..."PC sync" is NOT a camera-to-computer interface... "PC sync" is a PC port on the camera, to which a flash sync cable is hooked up...it's for connecting the camera to any of several types of external flash units...not for transferring images from the camera to a "PC"...

And if you do have any customers, the Canon T3i will surely NOT impress them.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 27, 2012)

Try a Hassy, if you just want to impress your customers.....


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2012)

TheStar said:


> Not really worried about PC sync (I have a macbook pro). I can just take out the memory card and transfer the pics that way.



That's just classic. 

Listen, for your own sake, you REALLY have to educate yourself before taking this on. The t3i will be fine to learn on, and a proficient photographer could certainly use one professionally. No it's not a top of the line camera, but it is sufficient for a startup, provided that the photographer is knowledgeable enough to use it.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2012)

Jesus. You have a $3k budget at your looking at a t3i? It's not a huge budget, but it's more than what most of us have set aside at any given moment.


----------



## TheStar (Dec 27, 2012)

And that is why I signed up to this forum.

I know you may be a seasoned photographer but that is no reason to ridicule someone who is not. I'm a film student but I'm into photography. I've taken a photography class. But because I'm a film student that doesn't mean I'm ignorant to photography. Sorry my photography class didn't cover cameras and it's specific details and features.

I came here for advice on a camera which, obviously, you think the t3i is not a good fit. But I'll await opinions from others.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 27, 2012)

PC does not mean personal computer, it's Prontor-Compur Prontor-Compur - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I have a t3i, and I'd never use it for any studio type work that I'd expect to get paid for.


----------



## TheStar (Dec 27, 2012)

unpopular said:


> TheStar said:
> 
> 
> > Not really worried about PC sync (I have a macbook pro). I can just take out the memory card and transfer the pics that way.
> ...




Okay so can you recommend one?


----------



## TheStar (Dec 27, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Jesus. You have a $3k budget at your looking at a t3i? It's not a huge budget, but it's more than what most of us have set aside at any given moment.




Ummm, a lot of $3000 is going towards other equipment, not just the camera


----------



## ceejtank (Dec 27, 2012)

You really need to be in the semi-pro camera bodies at least to operate a professional studio.  Beginner cameras do produce quality images, but at the same time, tehre's a reason professionals use professional cameras.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 27, 2012)

Go with a 5D Mark III


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2012)

TheStar said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus. You have a $3k budget at your looking at a t3i? It's not a huge budget, but it's more than what most of us have set aside at any given moment.
> ...



It should. The camera should be your first line purchase. You can skimp a bit on lights, shoot outdoors only and use yor macbook's monitor until you can upgrade, it's not ideal, but the camera is going to be yor most important tool.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 27, 2012)

thetrue said:


> Go with a 5D Mark III


The Mark II would be fine for studio work as well.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

I think the issue (here on the forum) is that you seem to be just stepping into the world of digital photography, but you're asking about a camera in terms of opening a photography studio.  So what people are trying to say, is that if you don't know much about cameras, and if you maybe don't know much about photography...then why do you want to open a studio?  It would make sense (to most) that you should first learn (if not master) the craft before committing to it with a business.

It's like someone asking about what kind of baking pans they need to open a bakery.  Someone who is in the position to open a bakery, should already know (from years of baking experience) what kind of pans they should need.  

So back to the question...the T3i is certainly not a 'professional' level camera.  But in the hands of a true professional, it is more than capable of capturing high quality images.  The lens that you use, is quite often much more important than the camera that you're using.  The lighting that you use, is certainly much more important than either the camera or the lens.  

And to extrapolate the scenario...most photography studios fail, not because of a lack of photographic skill or knowledge, but because of a lack of business skill and acumen.  So how are you are running a business?


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2012)

thetrue said:


> Go with a 5D Mark III



MK II is better at his budget, even a 50D or D300 is a better option than a t3i ... Unless he wants to go unnoticed at soccer practice.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Dec 27, 2012)

TheStar said:


> And that is why I signed up to this forum.
> 
> I know you may be a seasoned photographer but that is no reason to ridicule someone who is not. I'm a film student but I'm into photography. I've taken a photography class. But because I'm a film student that doesn't mean I'm ignorant to photography. Sorry my photography class didn't cover cameras and it's specific details and features.
> 
> I came here for advice on a camera which, obviously, you think the t3i is not a good fit. But I'll await opinions from others.




your being ridiculed because your wanting to start a business with a huge lack in knowledge.   Would be like me going into film school and saying im going to start a movie company is this $300 camcorder good?


----------



## TheStar (Dec 27, 2012)

thetrue said:


> Go with a 5D Mark III




I've been eyeballing that too :mrgreen:


----------



## thetrue (Dec 27, 2012)

unpopular said:


> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> > Go with a 5D Mark III
> ...


I was being sarcastic. How many people get a Ferrari on their 16th birthday?


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2012)

Why do you think you need a "new" model? Going with a used previous generation semipro model DSLR is a much better route than a current generation entry level DSLR.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2012)

thetrue said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > thetrue said:
> ...



Ehh. The 5D iii is more like a corvette, the 1Dx is more like a Farrari


----------



## Mully (Dec 27, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Mully - I actually am looking into a P21 for someday, mostly because they are plentiful on eBay - are last generation Leaf systems any better?



I don't know ...I bought a Leaf Volare in 2000 and never looked at another studio camera ...It was over 30K back then and I must say it is a work horse.... uses Nikon lenses


----------



## thetrue (Dec 27, 2012)

These are the reasons you're not popular :lmao:

At least give it Maserati status...


----------



## Mully (Dec 27, 2012)

This is like becoming a Dr. with a first aid diploma .... good thing they have laws.. Photographers are free wheeling


----------



## TheStar (Dec 27, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> TheStar said:
> 
> 
> > And that is why I signed up to this forum.
> ...



Well it's rude and people should be able to answer questions without ridiculing others who are less experienced. Don't think that's the premise of this forum. Is it a good camera or not and why is what I wanted to know. Wasn't expecting anyone to indirectly tell me I'm too stupid to start a photography business.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 27, 2012)

unpopular said:


> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> > unpopular said:
> ...



If that is the case, my D800 must be an F16, and the D4 can launch the space shuttle!  :greenpbl:


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 27, 2012)

TheStar said:


> 12sndsgood said:
> 
> 
> > TheStar said:
> ...



How about I buy some scalpels and some scrubs, and open a Brain Surgery business? After all.. If I have the tools, that means I can do it, right? Easy Peasy, right?


----------



## 2fastlx (Dec 27, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> TheStar said:
> 
> 
> > 12sndsgood said:
> ...



At least I learned what pc sync was today!


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > thetrue said:
> ...



Damnit Charlie! Why with the licky face???


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 27, 2012)

unpopular said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > unpopular said:
> ...



Is this better?


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2012)

that just looks soggy.

---

anyway. i just bid on a vertical grip. if i win, i'll go pro.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 27, 2012)

TheStar said:


> 12sndsgood said:
> 
> 
> > TheStar said:
> ...



The comments made above have not been rude, but they are REAL. You aren't the first and won't be the last person to bebop in here and think you are going to take over the Photography world. What they are basically saying is that you are getting the cart before the horse on this. Your admited lack of camera knowledge should be a red flag to yourself. You need to get the equipment and learn how to use it first. You are setting yourself up for failure.

Now to answer your question, No a t3i would not be the camera to do studio portrait work. As mentioned above the 5D Mark II or Mark III would be the best body for that. You also mentioned that the $3,000 was not just for the camera but for other stuff. Well even getting a used 5D II and a used 70-200 f2.8 L would take most of that $3,000.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 27, 2012)

Ron, I'm sure he could get away with the 85 1.8L USM would be fine, no?


----------



## nathfromslg (Dec 27, 2012)

How about T3i with a battery grip?sure it makes you look pro.

Anyway T3i is upper entry level camera right?


----------



## ronlane (Dec 27, 2012)

thetrue said:


> Ron, I'm sure he could get away with the 85 2.8L USM would be fine, no?



Yeah, he probably could get by with the 85 but all the video's that I watch the portrait photogs say that the 70-200 is their go to lens. If you've got 3 grand, might as well start there, no?


----------



## TheStar (Dec 27, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> TheStar said:
> 
> 
> > 12sndsgood said:
> ...




Go right ahead, son.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 27, 2012)

Welp, good luck with everything. If you decide to grace us with your greatness, I'd love to see what your work currently looks like, so maybe we could help guide you more.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 27, 2012)

ronlane said:


> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> > Ron, I'm sure he could get away with the 85 2.8L USM would be fine, no?
> ...



I have both, and prefer my 70-200.. for sure!


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 27, 2012)

thetrue said:


> Welp, good luck with everything. If you decide to grace us with your greatness, I'd love to see what your work currently looks like, so maybe we could help guide you more.




The Perfect Camera!


----------



## ceejtank (Dec 27, 2012)

Guys, I just bought a telescope.  I am now heading over to switzerland/france to take over CERN.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2012)

thetrue said:


> These are the reasons you're not popular :lmao:
> 
> At least give it Maserati status...



Nope. That's more like an Alpa or Sinar with a 645 digital back.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 27, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > thetrue said:
> ...


For the record, fellas, I don't do studio work!


----------



## thetrue (Dec 27, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> > Welp, good luck with everything. If you decide to grace us with your greatness, I'd love to see what your work currently looks like, so maybe we could help guide you more.
> ...


DAMN!!!!!! Sold out!


----------



## TheStar (Dec 27, 2012)

ronlane said:


> The comments made above have not been rude, but they are REAL. You aren't the first and won't be the last person to bebop in here and think you are going to take over the Photography world. What they are basically saying is that you are getting the cart before the horse on this. Your admited lack of camera knowledge should be a red flag to yourself. You need to get the equipment and learn how to use it first. You are setting yourself up for failure.
> 
> Now to answer your question, No a t3i would not be the camera to do studio portrait work. As mentioned above the 5D Mark II or Mark III would be the best body for that. You also mentioned that the $3,000 was not just for the camera but for other stuff. Well even getting a used 5D II and a used 70-200 f2.8 L would take most of that $3,000.




Well they came across as rude to me but I guess that's what the members do to tickle their fancy. No big deal. Anyway thanks for YOUR answer as it was the answer I was looking for.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey star, I have you the same answer in abbreviated terms. As did most others!


----------



## TheStar (Dec 27, 2012)

thetrue said:


> Welp, good luck with everything. If you decide to grace us with your greatness, I'd love to see what your work currently looks like, so maybe we could help guide you more.




Don't know if this is sarcasm or not but thanks.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2012)

Star - nobody is ridiculing you




Well. They weren't 

(just having a little fun, bro)


----------



## ronlane (Dec 27, 2012)

TheStar, you are welcome for the answer. Photography is a tough business and it takes tough skin. The people on this site don't pull punches about photography but one thing is true. If you hang around, post pictures and heed their advice you will get better and you will learn.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 27, 2012)

TheStar said:


> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> > Welp, good luck with everything. If you decide to grace us with your greatness, I'd love to see what your work currently looks like, so maybe we could help guide you more.
> ...


Not sarcasm persay, I'd like to see what you're capable of. Maybe your desire to open a studio is justified, maybe you're fantastic. Until we see, we don't quite know.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 27, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > thetrue said:
> ...



Well Charlie, keep it and send me the 85. Oh wait that's the OTHER brand


----------



## gw2424 (Dec 27, 2012)

This is a situation where you would need a backup body as well.

I am surprised that nobody has recommended a 1ds Mark II.

Body Recommendations:

1ds Mark II--$1200
(2x) 5d Mark I--$600 each
5d Mark II--$1300

I would choose 2x 5d Classics.

Lens Recommendations:

85mm f/1.8--$350
70-200 f2.8 non-is--$900
35mm f2--$280
50mm f1.4--$300

I would choose the 35, 85, and 70-200.

Lighting Recommendations:

Paul C Buff

(3x) Alienbee B800--$280 Each
(Estimate) $500 in Modifiers and Softboxes
(Estimate) $300 in Paul C Buff Radio Triggers

Extras:

White Seamless--$100
Amazon.com: Vanguard Alta Pro 263AGH Aluminum Tripod with GH-100 Pistol Grip Ball Head: Camera & Photo--$230



But really, don't jump into photography. Listen to the advice here; you are not ready, it is the truth.


----------



## TheStar (Dec 27, 2012)

thetrue said:


> Hey star, I have you the same answer in abbreviated terms. As did most others!





Ok cool. Then thanks to you and most others


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 27, 2012)

ronlane said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...



See? If you weren't on the wrong side of the fence... I could share!


----------



## TheStar (Dec 27, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Star - nobody is ridiculing you
> 
> View attachment 30063
> 
> ...




I'm a sis. And thanks


----------



## ronlane (Dec 27, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



"But it fits my hand so much better".


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 27, 2012)

ronlane said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...



hahaha... I take back my offer to SHARE, you perv!  lol!


----------



## ronlane (Dec 27, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



You got me there. :hail:


----------



## nathfromslg (Dec 27, 2012)

TheStar said:


> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> > Hey star, I have you the same answer in abbreviated terms. As did most others!
> ...




Aw,too much ego wont lead you anywhere


----------



## TheStar (Dec 27, 2012)

thetrue said:


> TheStar said:
> 
> 
> > thetrue said:
> ...




I have an olympus pen ep-1 that was provided through school and if the t3i is not good enough then that won't be good enough either. But I may post sooner or later. This business is in a preplanning stage so I'm not just jumping into it. Matter of fact, my friend/roommate/schoolmate will be doing most of the photography. I'll be handling the editing and the business part of it. I'll be doing the photography when he's not available :-D


----------



## thetrue (Dec 27, 2012)

There are many things that go in to a photo, not just the way a camera looks or what type it is. Composition, framing, exposure, color, etc are all more important than what kind of camera you have.


----------



## ceejtank (Dec 27, 2012)

You should go with the Go Pro Hero camera for your professional photography studio... you know you can use it because it has the word pro in it.


----------



## nathfromslg (Dec 27, 2012)

TheStar said:


> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> > TheStar said:
> ...



Ho!Ho!Ho!

it seems you know everything,then why bother asking? you have pre planned everything,why bother asking and waste time/


----------



## dbvirago (Dec 27, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> TheStar said:
> 
> 
> > 12sndsgood said:
> ...



With that equipment, I would go with heart surgery. You need a bone saw or drill or sumpin to do brain surgery.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 27, 2012)

well, lets talk about business for a minute. since you are asking about equipment I will assume that you are already set up to get your business license, fictitious name registered, liability and equipment insurance, and tax ID. 
once you decide on a camera, you need to get TWO of them. you cant realistically set up a business with ONE camera, ONE lens, and PRAY that nothing goes wrong. you will also need studio lighting. we do mostly weddings, and not a lot of studio work. when we DO use a studio, we rent space from a local photo shop and bring our own equipment. you will need several flashes, stands, and diffusers/umbrellas. backdrops in multiple colors, props, stools or chairs. several different types of lenses in different focal lengths. you could go with several fixed focal lenses, or a zoom or two...preferably both. a GOOD tripod and head. radio triggers if you need them.  backups of your lenses. an extra extra flash or two as a backup and/or additional lighting.  the list for studio equipment is as long as a wedding photographer. not only do you have to be prepared equipment/knowledge wise to shoot 1 person, or 2 people, or any number of people, but you also have to be prepared for any piece of your equipment to quit working at any given time. AND be able to grab your backup and get back to work within minutes.  hopefully this is all stuff you are prepared for BEFORE you start taking clients.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2012)

Well, going back to what I was saying, the t3i doesn't have a PC sync, so you'll need to get a hot shoe adapter. This isn't a huge deal, but it is a pain. My a350 didn't have a PC sync, and I kept misplacing the adapter. It's not a huge deal, but it is a nuisance.

These entry level cameras typically have lousy viewfinders. The t3i is no different, it's small (0.87x) and with a short eyepoint of 19mm - so if you wear glases, this will be pretty annoying. It's a pentamirror, so it's going to be dimmer than a pentaprism.

The build is likely going to be pretty plastic, and with only one knob you'll have to press a button to adjust both shutter and aperture, or EC value. Without much experience, this might not seem like a big deal - but as you use exposure compensation more, or opt to shoot in manual mode, it will.

You're not going to have any weather proofing at all. This means that if it starts raining, you run a real risk of substantial damage to your camera. Even if you don't get weather sealed lenses, the t3i will let water in around all it's buttons, in the screen, everywhere. Photographing outdoors in the spring will go from "quick protect the gear" to "I hope my camera isn't dead".

Can this camera take good photos. Very much so. But it's not the image quality so much that is what makes it less than "professional".

A better alternative at a similar price is the 50D or D300.


----------



## nathfromslg (Dec 27, 2012)

I read somewhere that an average Pro Photog has gear worth more than 10000$


----------



## TheStar (Dec 27, 2012)

nathfromslg said:


> TheStar said:
> 
> 
> > thetrue said:
> ...




Haha!

Uhh yeah :meh::er:


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2012)

nathfromslg said:


> I read somewhere that an average Pro Photog has gear worth more than 10000$



that may be true, but you can start a basic studio from $3k and grow from there.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2012)

The other thing that occurred to me is that if you're doing the editing and he's doing the shooting, will there be enough cashflow to support both of you? Certainly he'd be available for more shoots, and you could pick up any slack - but are there enough customers? From what I'm gathering, it's hard enough to make it as a professional photographer, but with two mouths to feed I'm just not sure that it's feasible.

Maybe some of the pros can better answer this...


----------



## nathfromslg (Dec 27, 2012)

unpopular said:


> nathfromslg said:
> 
> 
> > I read somewhere that an average Pro Photog has gear worth more than 10000$
> ...



well if you were in my country you could easily start off with a T3i+7D/5D and 50mm/85mm 1.4,some flashes,umbrella,stands,gel,


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2012)

I think you could easily do that here as well, even without the higher end camera. You don't need a _lot_ of money, but you do need knowledge and skill - with such a broad question as the OP, it's understandable that we assumed this was missing.


----------



## Tee (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm sorry for being the cynic but nobody has this voice in the back of their head wondering if this is a ruse?  I mean, it's filled with every stereotype (and I must admit the PC sync cable was pure genius).  Did a mod crosscheck the IP?


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 27, 2012)

Tee said:


> I'm sorry for being the cynic but nobody has this voice in the back of their head wondering if this is a ruse?  I mean, it's filled with every stereotype (and I must admit the PC sync cable was pure genius).  Did a mod crosscheck the IP?



Yea.. I kind of wondered too... but we see enough requests like this that are real, so it def could be. (and the real ones, have those same stereotypes, and questions! lol!)


----------



## janineh (Dec 27, 2012)

I recommend a Nikon D800. There is your $3000 gone. You would need some good lenses for that which are 2K each. I've spent 10K on my equipment. You won't get far with 3K to go pro. Good luck!


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2012)

Tee said:


> I'm sorry for being the cynic but nobody has this voice in the back of their head wondering if this is a ruse? I mean, it's filled with every stereotype (and I must admit the PC sync cable was pure genius). Did a mod crosscheck the IP?



Oh yeah. I definitely considered it!

I bet it's actually Charlie ... he even has the ability to spoof his IP. I bet he's LOLing harder than the rest of us!


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 27, 2012)

nathfromslg said:


> I read somewhere that an average Pro Photog has gear worth more than 10000$



We have a lot of serious hobbyists, that have 10k and more, invested in their toys!


----------



## amolitor (Dec 27, 2012)

As usual, you jokers are beating on some guy because he doesn't know his DSLR models, and extrapolating from that to "he must not know anything about photography or business" based on, well, nothing much. Well done, TPF. Don't ever change!


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 27, 2012)

amolitor said:


> As usual, you jokers are beating on some guy because he doesn't know his DSLR models, and extrapolating from that to "he must not know anything about photography or business" based on, well, nothing much. Well done, TPF. Don't ever change!



well, its the same old TPF that keeps you hanging around, so it cant be ALL bad


----------



## orljustin (Dec 27, 2012)

TheStar said:


> And that is why I signed up to this forum.
> 
> I know you may be a seasoned photographer but that is no reason to ridicule someone who is not. I'm a film student but I'm into photography. I've taken a photography class. But because I'm a film student that doesn't mean I'm ignorant to photography. Sorry my photography class didn't cover cameras and it's specific details and features.
> 
> I came here for advice on a camera which, obviously, you think the t3i is not a good fit. But I'll await opinions from others.



Priceless.  Wow, a whole photography class?  I call troll!


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2012)

janineh said:


> I recommend a Nikon D800. There is your $3000 gone. You would need some good lenses for that which are 2K each. I've spent 10K on my equipment. You won't get far with 3K to go pro. Good luck!



I know a very successful photographer who started out about 10 years ago with a DSC Pro Nikon body, she put only a few hundred into it. Frankly, she's the only photographer I trusted at my wedding, in fact, she was booked and we opted to go without.

She did amazing things with that DCS, that I am not 100% sure how she did, and she did upgrade as soon as she could - but you really don't need a lot of money to start out, and it's not good business advice to out and get the best of everything before there's a cash flow.


----------



## brunerww (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't think it's a ruse.  I saw this question over at indietalk (an independent filmmaking forum) and referred her over here.  You guys are rough - but there have been some nuggets of excellent advice - I hope that, on balance, it was helpful.

Best of the New Year to all,

Bill


----------



## janineh (Dec 27, 2012)

unpopular said:
			
		

> I know a very successful photographer who started out about 10 years ago with a DSC Pro Nikon body, she put only a few hundred into it. Frankly, she's the only photographer I trusted at my wedding, in fact, she was booked and we opted to go without.
> 
> She did amazing things with that DCS, that I am not 100% sure how she did, and she did upgrade as soon as she could - but you really don't need a lot of money to start out, and it's not good business advice to out and get the best of everything before there's a cash flow.



Well equipment is just one cost. Hard to start a business with no money.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 27, 2012)

amolitor said:


> As usual, you jokers are beating on some guy because he doesn't know his DSLR models, and extrapolating from that to "he must not know anything about photography or business" based on, well, nothing much. Well done, TPF. Don't ever change!



Dude--are you not reading the posts????? "He" is a "she"...the "guy" you say the mob is beating up on is actually a "gal". Let's get things right, mmmkay???


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2012)

Definitely, and 3K is a pretty small budget, especially without any equipment.


----------



## orljustin (Dec 27, 2012)

TheStar said:


> 12sndsgood said:
> 
> 
> > TheStar said:
> ...



Wah.  Lol...


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 27, 2012)

brunerww said:


> I don't think it's a ruse.  I saw this question over at indietalk (an independent filmmaking forum) and referred her over here.  You guys are rough - but there have been some nuggets of excellent advice - I hope that, on balance, it was helpful.
> 
> Best of the New Year to all,
> 
> Bill



there are a lot of photographers here that do studio work. and a few that have their own studios. and a good many that do other pro work like weddings and other freelance stuff. I was pretty serious, and sincere, with my post. especially about having adequate lighting AND backups of your equipment. it is difficult to market yourself, and build a good reputation for doing quality work. it is EASY to half-a$$ it, put out sub-par work, and never be taken seriously. ONE client that has a bad experience can do more damage to your reputation as a business than TEN clients that had good experiences can help it.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Dec 27, 2012)

TheStar said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you think the t3i can do the job? What 'features' are you talking about - its pretty run of the mill, IMO.
> ...




Im with the rest of every one else. How are you going to start up a studio if you don't know what camera is good. T3i is an entry level camera, you'll need lenses, flashes, strobes, light stands, modifiers, triggers, insurance, rent, business license, etc... think about it logically. 

PLUS you need the skill. you can't just buy your way into owning a studio


----------



## 2fastlx (Dec 27, 2012)

I think everyone needs to chill out a little here.  After all it's not about the gear but how many Facebook and Instagram likes you have.  That makes a true PRO.

Just saying...


----------



## Derrel (Dec 27, 2012)

gw2424 said:


> This is a situation where you would need a backup body as well.
> 
> I am surprised that nobody has recommended a 1ds Mark II.
> 
> ...



Best advice so far has been this post...I as well vote for TWO, used Canon 5d "classic" bodies, and a handful of lenses. Plus some lights and modifiers.


----------



## Tee (Dec 27, 2012)

amolitor said:


> As usual, you jokers are beating on some guy because he doesn't know his DSLR models, and extrapolating from that to "he must not know anything about photography or business" based on, well, nothing much. Well done, TPF. Don't ever change!



C'mon. man.  I know you love being all counter-culture and elitist on here but sometimes a spade is a spade.  Otherwise you come off looking like an Internet White Knight.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 27, 2012)

Tee said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > As usual, you jokers are beating on some guy because he doesn't know his DSLR models, and extrapolating from that to "he must not know anything about photography or business" based on, well, nothing much. Well done, TPF. Don't ever change!
> ...


----------



## TheStar (Dec 27, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> well, lets talk about business for a minute. since you are asking about equipment I will assume that you are already set up to get your business license, fictitious name registered, liability and equipment insurance, and tax ID.
> once you decide on a camera, you need to get TWO of them. you cant realistically set up a business with ONE camera, ONE lens, and PRAY that nothing goes wrong. you will also need studio lighting. we do mostly weddings, and not a lot of studio work. when we DO use a studio, we rent space from a local photo shop and bring our own equipment. you will need several flashes, stands, and diffusers/umbrellas. backdrops in multiple colors, props, stools or chairs. several different types of lenses in different focal lengths. you could go with several fixed focal lenses, or a zoom or two...preferably both. a GOOD tripod and head. radio triggers if you need them.  backups of your lenses. an extra extra flash or two as a backup and/or additional lighting.  the list for studio equipment is as long as a wedding photographer. not only do you have to be prepared equipment/knowledge wise to shoot 1 person, or 2 people, or any number of people, but you also have to be prepared for any piece of your equipment to quit working at any given time. AND be able to grab your backup and get back to work within minutes.  hopefully this is all stuff you are prepared for BEFORE you start taking clients.



The business part of it...I'm working on it. I'm aware of all I need to do to keep the business police off my back. Everybody doesn't think so but I'm taking this a step at a time. I'm not going to buy a camera and say hey I'm open. I'm starting this biz on a very low budget (don't care what anybody says about that so keep it to yourself); therefore I won't have EVERYTHING on opening day. It's my own money, no banks, no investors, no loans from family/friends. I'm only going to do portrait photography. Some of the things you mention will be gotten along the away


----------



## Mully (Dec 27, 2012)

I think 97 posts about what camera to buy is a little ridiculous,  LOL some even forgot her gender.


----------



## Tee (Dec 27, 2012)

To answer TheStar: yes, you can use a T3i.  Is it optimal?  No.  But yes, you can use one.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2012)

this really has nothing to do with anything....


----------



## orljustin (Dec 27, 2012)

TheStar said:


> I'm not going to buy a camera and say hey I'm open. I'm starting this biz on a very low budget (don't care what anybody says about that so keep it to yourself); therefore I won't have EVERYTHING on opening day.



So, you are buying a camera and saying "hey I'm open"?  Assuming a camera is one of the things you will have on opening day.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 27, 2012)

TheStar said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > well, lets talk about business for a minute. since you are asking about equipment I will assume that you are already set up to get your business license, fictitious name registered, liability and equipment insurance, and tax ID.
> ...



i suppose this begs the question then...what do YOU think the minimum amount of equipment is that you will need on opening day?
because everything I listed is pretty much what I would consider the bare minimum for a studio.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm with pixmedic on this. When I opened my body shop, I didn't go in with some tools and paint and say "alright, I'm ready to go," I started with about $50k of investments in place. Did I need more stuff? Yep but it wasn't essential until a job came in that needed it, but PM's list seems to be a complete essentials "kit" so to speak.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 27, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> i suppose this begs the question then...what do YOU think the minimum amount of equipment is that you will need on opening day?
> because everything I listed is pretty much what I would consider the bare minimum for a studio.



"Oh.... but we won't charge much at first! We will tell them that we are learning, but yes... we are still professionals!"     That is the standard line, right?


----------



## amolitor (Dec 27, 2012)

Derrel said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > As usual, you jokers are beating on some guy because he doesn't know his DSLR models, and extrapolating from that to "he must not know anything about photography or business" based on, well, nothing much. Well done, TPF. Don't ever change!
> ...



I haven't got time to read the posts, man! Are you mad?!


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 27, 2012)

amolitor said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > amolitor said:
> ...



skim them. thats how u do it. you skim. THEN post. and hope.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 27, 2012)

what I do, is read the last post...post some outrageous response, and then randomly skim some of the other posts in the thread for keywords I can then go back and use in my next post defending my previous totally irrelevant and out of context  post.

thats how 10 page threads are made!


----------



## amolitor (Dec 27, 2012)

It's like you're READING MY MIND, dude!


----------



## Justman1020 (Dec 27, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> TheStar said:
> 
> 
> > 12sndsgood said:
> ...



scalpels don't have an auto mode.


----------



## Tamgerine (Dec 27, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> TheStar said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



Well, let's be honest here. She's not really starting a "studio." A studio typically implies a location and in our professional a considerable amount of equipment. So in this case I think the term "studio" means a business based on solely location portraiture, a camera, a lens, maybe a flash. Best case scenario considering that budget is a cheaply set up background stand in a basement.

But there's a lot we don't know. This could be a bare bones operation where clients pay 25 dollars for all their photos with selective coloring and white vignetting. Or this could be the sort of situation where a wealthy uncle already left her a studio location filled with lighting and lenses, and by gosh the only thing left to buy is a camera. 

Without more information we could see this going multiple ways. The same way that almost every other "I just bought a camera" businesses goes, or maybe it'll be a nose to the grindstone story about hard work, dedication, rising up from the ashes, and blah blah blah. 

It's quite possible that this women lives off her spouse and doesn't have much incentive to make her business successful, so why not have fun and make a couple bucks on the side? There's no risk of not being able to put food on the table, or the pressure to make rent. Like so many stay-at-home-wives selling Scentsy products, or Pampered Chef. They don't really HAVE to work - so why not put in a few hours a week and get half off a cheeseball mix in the mean time? 

The fact of the matter is that this category of people eventually either get bored and unsuccessfully fade from the market or have an epiphany about their business, change their ways, and become better competitors in the market. 

I don't know the full circumstances of the original poster but I will say this: If you're putting all your eggs in this basket, I would go get a different basket. Unless you're set for life from a rich family member, your spouse makes a ton of money in a stable job, or you've saved up a ton of capital just to live off of, don't consider making this your day job.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Dec 27, 2012)

TheStar said:


> 12sndsgood said:
> 
> 
> > TheStar said:
> ...


      when my 7year old comes and asks me a question and I notice his shoes untied I will tell him. it doesn't relate to the question he asked but its just as important, a person running a photography business should at least know the bare basics about cameras and photography in general. maybe it is a bit rude, but at the same time when you come onto a site with guys who have several years of experience running there own business. guys who have studied, learned the in's and out's of photography ,business, editing, marketing, contracts, and all the other aspects of the business and go, "hey im going to start a business to, what do I buy" it's kinda like a slap in the face to them. food for thought.     also, if you think the light banter in here was rude, your in for a big shock when you get your first unhappy customer.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 27, 2012)

TheStar said:


> Ok, I plan on opening up a photography studio in the near future and would like to know if there are any camera recommendation for a startup. I've been eyeballing the canon t3i for a while - it's inexpensive and has great features. I feel that it can do the job.
> 
> What do you all think?



You must have a very basic camera if you are looking at the T3i


----------



## gsgary (Dec 27, 2012)

unpopular said:


> It should. The camera should be your first line purchase. You can skimp a bit on lights, shoot outdoors only and use yor macbook's monitor until you can upgrade, it's not ideal, but the camera is going to be yor most important tool.



Lights and lens is more important than camera


----------



## TheStar (Dec 27, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> when my 7year old comes and asks me a question and I notice his shoes untied I will tell him. it doesn't relate to the question he asked but its just as important, a person running a photography business should at least know the bare basics about cameras and photography in general. maybe it is a bit rude, but at the same time when you come onto a site with guys who have several years of experience running there own business. guys who have studied, learned the in's and out's of photography ,business, editing, marketing, contracts, and all the other aspects of the business and go, "hey im going to start a business to, what do I buy" it's kinda like a slap in the face to them. food for thought.     also, if you think the light banter in here was rude, your in for a big shock when you get your first unhappy customer.



That's cool and all but I only wanted advice on the camera, not the business. I hate that I responded to the replies that didn't answer the question. This thread has more posts than I expected and I'm not about to go through them all so if you gave a decent answer (that really answered my question), thanks.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2012)

gsgary said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > It should. The camera should be your first line purchase. You can skimp a bit on lights, shoot outdoors only and use yor macbook's monitor until you can upgrade, it's not ideal, but the camera is going to be yor most important tool.
> ...



Disagree on lights, but lens definitely - and kind of clump those together in my head.


----------



## Justman1020 (Dec 27, 2012)

TheStar said:


> 12sndsgood said:
> 
> 
> > when my 7year old comes and asks me a question and I notice his shoes untied I will tell him. it doesn't relate to the question he asked but its just as important, a person running a photography business should at least know the bare basics about cameras and photography in general. maybe it is a bit rude, but at the same time when you come onto a site with guys who have several years of experience running there own business. guys who have studied, learned the in's and out's of photography ,business, editing, marketing, contracts, and all the other aspects of the business and go, "hey im going to start a business to, what do I buy" it's kinda like a slap in the face to them. food for thought.     also, if you think the light banter in here was rude, your in for a big shock when you get your first unhappy customer.
> ...



Lol did you even google at all or do any research before you asked your question?? 
Dont answer that. I know the answer. 

Why don't you go to a local studio and try to get a job as a shop hand and learn from them first?


----------



## 12sndsgood (Dec 27, 2012)

good luck with running a business if reading a few pages of text is too much work.


----------



## Tamgerine (Dec 27, 2012)

TheStar said:


> 12sndsgood said:
> 
> 
> > when my 7year old comes and asks me a question and I notice his shoes untied I will tell him. it doesn't relate to the question he asked but its just as important, a person running a photography business should at least know the bare basics about cameras and photography in general. maybe it is a bit rude, but at the same time when you come onto a site with guys who have several years of experience running there own business. guys who have studied, learned the in's and out's of photography ,business, editing, marketing, contracts, and all the other aspects of the business and go, "hey im going to start a business to, what do I buy" it's kinda like a slap in the face to them. food for thought.     also, if you think the light banter in here was rude, your in for a big shock when you get your first unhappy customer.
> ...



Why did you come to a discussion forum for something you could easily google?


----------



## amolitor (Dec 27, 2012)

Where on earth are we getting the idea that you just just google up "is such and such a camera pretty ok for doing such and such a job?"

Have any of you people actually used google, or is it just some magical thing you've heard of?


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 27, 2012)

Tamgerine said:


> TheStar said:
> 
> 
> > 12sndsgood said:
> ...



maybe to discuss photography related topics with like minded individuals in an almost real-time manner  in an attempt to learn from our experienced members vast wealth of knowledge? 

OR....

the OP is just a masochist?


----------



## 12sndsgood (Dec 27, 2012)

I google stuff all the time and then I read up and do my research.  figure that will gain me way more knowledge then having someone tell me the answer.


----------



## TheStar (Dec 27, 2012)

Justman1020 said:


> TheStar said:
> 
> 
> > 12sndsgood said:
> ...




I've read up on the t3i. Didn't say not to use it for photography mr funny guy. And take your own advice, will ya, kid? Thanks.


----------



## amolitor (Dec 27, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> maybe to discuss photography related topics with like minded individuals in an almost real-time manner  in an attempt to learn from our experienced members vast wealth of knowledge?



TPF isn't for discussing photographic topics!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 27, 2012)

amolitor said:


> Where on earth are we getting the idea that you just just google up "is such and such a camera pretty ok for doing such and such a job?"
> 
> Have any of you people actually used google, or is it just some magical thing you've heard of?



I typed in "*camera recommendation for starting a studio*", and did a Google search, and lo and behold the OP's question on that "other forum" appeared, as well as THIS VERY AMAZING thread that we are on right NOW, here in TPf land!!!!!!! Woo-hoo!!! Plus, some good links to videos on how to begin a studio, including one on e-How.

Anyway, I still suggest a PAIR of Canon 5D "classic" bodies, and 35,50,85, and 70-200 f/4 L lenses, plus some flash units, and some modifiers.

camera recommendation for starting a studio - Google Search


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 27, 2012)

amolitor said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > maybe to discuss photography related topics with like minded individuals in an almost real-time manner  in an attempt to learn from our experienced members vast wealth of knowledge?
> ...



I keep forgetting. 
someone post some MEME's...STAT!


----------



## amolitor (Dec 27, 2012)

Derrel said:


> I typed in "*camera recommendation for starting a studio*", and did a Google search, and lo and behold the OP's question on that "other forum" appeared, as well as THIS VERY AMAZING thread that we are on right NOW, here in TPf land!!!!!!! Woo-hoo!!!




HELLO GOOGLE SEARCHERS! WE MEAN YOU NO HARM! REMAIN CALM AND MOVE SLOWLY, KEEPING YOUR HANDS IN SIGHT AT ALL TIMES. PLEASE NOTIFY YOUR LEADERS.

THANK YOU.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 27, 2012)

View attachment 30090


----------



## TheStar (Dec 27, 2012)

Tamgerine said:


> TheStar said:
> 
> 
> > 12sndsgood said:
> ...




To get all the advice I could get. I don't limit my questions to a google search. No worries. Don't plan on asking anything here again since google has all the answers. Thanks.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 27, 2012)

TheStar said:


> Tamgerine said:
> 
> 
> > TheStar said:
> ...



NOW your catching on! 
welcome to TPF


----------



## thetrue (Dec 27, 2012)

You guys just ran off the next big pro!!! What is wrong with you people?!?! I mean her studio is going to be AWESOME at a size smaller than the bedroom I had at my parents' house!


----------



## TheStar (Dec 27, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> TheStar said:
> 
> 
> > Tamgerine said:
> ...




Right! Because expert photographers are on google, not this forum.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 27, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> I am curious about something!
> 
> If you don't even know enough about cameras to know that the Canon T3i is an entry level camera, and not the best choice for professional portraiture...* how are you going to be able to do professional quality portraiture? What about lighting? Posing*?
> 
> We see a lot of threads like this... and I am really trying to understand HOW anyone thinks they can just pick up a camera, and go into business without knowledge, experience or skill? Please explain that to me!



Big DSLR kit camera, big watermark, such and such photography facebook page is all thats needed.  Didn't you know?  Sheesh, some folks should spend more time in bestbuy consulting the photo sections sales clerks


----------



## Tamgerine (Dec 27, 2012)

TheStar said:


> Tamgerine said:
> 
> 
> > TheStar said:
> ...



Okay, as long as the advice only followed the guidelines of what you wanted, right? You just complained that we didn't address ONLY your question, and now you're saying you came here for "all the advice you can get" but what you got wasn't what you wanted?


----------



## SCraig (Dec 27, 2012)

OP, welcome to TPF.  There are a large number of very talented and very knowledgeable people here who really will help you out.  However since today is 2 days after Christmas many of us are a little bit punch-drunk since this is one of the larger photography forums around and we've had a couple of hard days of people who got their first camera for Christmas and are now ready to "Go Pro".

Please understand that while there has been a lot of ridicule at your expense, photography is a career.  It looks simple on paper to just buy a camera and a lens, a tripod and a couple of lights, a background or two and open up a little studio.  But do you really understand how many years of study of photography, posing, lighting, exposure, composition, and everything else that goes into a master photograph some of these guys have put in?  A Master's Degree wouldn't come close to some of them.

BigMike's analogy of buying baking pans was right on the money if you stop and think about it.  If you have the knowledge to make a studio work then you will already know that a t3i is not the camera you want.  You would also know that a $3k budget is bargain basement.  What are you going to do if your only paying customer walks in the door for their appointment and you drop your only lens while mounting it on your camera?  You have to have a backup for everything.  You're wanting to opena  bakery but don't know how to bake a cake yet.  Take a step back, get a camera and just enjoy it for a while and decide if a career in photography is for you, whether or not it's even something you want to pursue.  It takes a lot of hard work, a lot of sweat, a lot of worry, and it isn't for everyone.  Most who try don't make it, and those who do prepare fully before they open their doors.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 27, 2012)

wow. 
i haven't seen a thread derail this hard and fast since.....yesterday.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 27, 2012)

This reminds me of a rerun, of a rerun, of a rerun, where they all died at the end.


----------



## TheStar (Dec 27, 2012)

Tamgerine said:


> TheStar said:
> 
> 
> > Tamgerine said:
> ...




Yeah! Advice on the camera! Not about studio space, lights, how I should know this already, business license, name registration, and all that jazz.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 27, 2012)

TheStar said:


> Tamgerine said:
> 
> 
> > TheStar said:
> ...



okies...
the Canon T3i is ONLY good as a studio camera IF you have sufficient lighting, preferably strobes or speedlights, AND you have high quality lenses.  if your going to skimp on the lighting OR lenses, go with a better body like a 5DII or 5DIII, or even a 7D.


----------



## TheStar (Dec 27, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> okies...
> the Canon T3i is ONLY good as a studio camera IF you have sufficient lighting, preferably strobes or speedlights, AND you have high quality lenses.  if your going to skimp on the lighting OR lenses, go with a better body like a 5DII or 5DIII, or even a 7D.




Thank you!!


----------



## Justman1020 (Dec 27, 2012)

amolitor said:


> Where on earth are we getting the idea that you just just google up "is such and such a camera pretty ok for doing such and such a job?"
> 
> Have any of you people actually used google, or is it just some magical thing you've heard of?




Let me google that for you

that is all.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> This reminds me of a rerun, of a rerun, of a rerun, where they all died at the end.



You mean Lost?


----------



## 12sndsgood (Dec 27, 2012)

TheStar said:


> Tamgerine said:
> 
> 
> > TheStar said:
> ...


so no mention of the important stuff.  gotcha,   skip the t3i. could it work, yeah, but if you want a business and don't want people coming in and telling you they have a more advanced camera then you your going to have to work higher up the food chain. and also budget in for backup gear as well.


----------



## Justman1020 (Dec 27, 2012)

TheStar said:


> Justman1020 said:
> 
> 
> > TheStar said:
> ...



Oh h3---llll no. 


First of all nobody said dont use it for photography. I haven't read that ANYWHERE. All we said was its not a good studio camera. I personally own a t4i and love it. 

Second you didn't ask us if it will take pictures. You asked if it was a good studio camera. 
Third, I google stuff A LOT. I do my research. 
Let me google that for you

and last, kid? We are well beyond that but since you know so much about me sure lets go with that. I am just some kid who has never doe anything with my life....

oh wait. Yes I have. I've been in and out the military, which is probably more than you have done...
oh and some of my photography has sold.

when you want advice do research before you ask, instead of looking like a fool. Then people won't flame you. Until then, get lost. 
/rant.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 27, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > This reminds me of a rerun, of a rerun, of a rerun, where they all died at the end.
> ...





That was good!

It's actually lyrics to a song.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Dec 27, 2012)

SCraig said:


> However since today is 2 days after Christmas many of us are a little bit punch-drunk



I'm about ready to get bourbon drunk.     woOt!


----------

